# Marriott sales is becoming annoying with all the phone calls



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2012)

I usually don't mind getting the occassional phone call but Marriott is really starting to get on my nerves. Lately it seems that every couple of months they're calling me wanting to sell me a short stay (with tour required), rent me an extra unit so friends/family can vacation with us, or calling to discuss the new DC program and not already knowing we enrolled. 

Every time they've called I've told them not interested and to STOP calling me. This time I didn't bother to tell them to stop. If they haven't listened to me the last half dozen times, I doubt they're going to listen now. 

Maybe I'm being to polite. Maybe I just need to start hanging up as soon as they say the work Marriott. It won't stop them from calling but it will save me a little time and agrivation of telling them I'm not interested, explaining why I'm not interested and requesting that they stop calling me, only to have them call me again in a couple of months.

Right now I love the resorts but I'm starting to hate the company.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 20, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I usually don't mind getting the occassional phone call but Marriott is really starting to get on my nerves. Lately it seems that every couple of months they're calling me wanting to sell me a short stay (with tour required), rent me an extra unit so friends/family can vacation with us, or calling to discuss the new DC program and not already knowing we enrolled.
> 
> Every time they've called I've told them not interested and to STOP calling me. This time I didn't bother to tell them to stop. If they haven't listened to me the last half dozen times, I doubt they're going to listen now.
> 
> ...



Consider the following recommendations:

1. Block their number (most effective)
2. Unsubscribe from their promotional offers
3. Write to them at: customer.care@vacationclub.com and ask to be removed from any sales/marketing calls.
4. Don't LIKE them or follow them on Facebook or Twitter as you are inviting them to contact you.
5. Don't sign up for the Friend Share Program
6. Remove your home phone number from your MVCI profile page.
7. Don't attend Sales presentations!

Good luck!


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 20, 2012)

good morning....

They can call me all day!!!  Just arrives at Lakeshore for a brief getaway!!!  Using 1/2 of the II week of my trading partner.  As soon as I walked in the door.. My good friends at the desk asked me if I was ready for another tour.  Had one at the Cove, the rules here are no previous tour at this facility for 6 months gets you eligible...

I get $15K pts which i can make into $200.  They never ever keep me for 90 minutes.  Usually, they are thrilled to get rid of me when they figure out I know more about the program then they do!!! I give full disclosure to the desk person booking the tours!   They could not care less, they get paid based on "fannies in the seats".  

During my last tour the rep asked me..."Why are youhere?  I replied ...."Because you invited me!!!!"


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 20, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> They can call me all day!!!  Just arrives at Lakeshore for a brief getaway!!!  Using 1/2 of the II week of my trading partner.  As soon as I walked in the door.. My good friends at the desk asked me if I was ready for another tour.  Had one at the Cove, the rules here are no previous tour at this facility for 6 months gets you eligible...
> 
> ...



I charge my clients $400/Hour for my time so on vacation I decided to charge $800/Hr.

When Marriott agrees to these fees then I will be happy to attend.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 20, 2012)

good morning!!!!

I will talk Marriott timeshares for $200/hr with anyone that will listen!!!

It is a hobby!!!

and fun too!!!!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Aug 20, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning!!!!
> 
> I will talk Marriott timeshares for $200/hr with anyone that will listen!!!
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree these calls are annoying. At first the calls seemed to be courtesy calls to set up reservations and such for your weeks stay but now since the DC program was reveiled they are calls clearly about sales tour.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 20, 2012)

And because I own 12 weeks I'm getting a ton of these calls.


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't really say I've experienced this. I own seven weeks and the "concierge" always calls a week or so prior to a stay to see if I want to go to the show but that's about it. I do frequently get emails though.


----------



## KathyPet (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting how they select some owners for a constant barrage of phone calls while other owners get none.  We own three weeks and have never received a call except from the "concierge" call (a thinly disgused sales pitch) prior to check in.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Consider the following recommendations:
> 
> 1. Block their number (most effective)
> 2. Unsubscribe from their promotional offers
> ...



1. They call from various numbers. It's rarely the same location calling.

2. But I want to receive the promotional offers via E-mail.

3. I've told them several times to remove us from their calling list. The last few times in a not-so-nice way. The message doesn't get through. I could write them but, should I have too? I doubt it will do a lot of good but I can give it a try.

4. As with the promotional materials, I want to follow them on Facebook. I like to know what's going on. It's only the phone calls I want stopped. Do I have to go completely underground just to stop the phone calls? That sucks!

5. I am not on their Friendshare program and I haven't sent them referals in over 10 years. Not since one of the referals I sent them was treated badly by mother Marriott (not the salesman but the corporation).

6. The problem with doing this is not getting the few phone calls that might be helpful. I only want the sales phone calls to stop. It just shouldn't be necessary to completely cut one self off just to avoid those stupid sales calls that I've told them repeatedly that I don't want. 

7. We haven't attended a sales presentation since 2008. We don't plan on ever attending another sales presentation, we don't seek them out and I stay away from the conceirge desk with those freebie come on gifts that allow them to try to twist your arm to attend. How long do you think we have to tell them no before they get the hint?


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 20, 2012)

I got a google voice number that I gave marriott.  I forward to my cell, and I can choose which calls I want to get.   

Most of the time, I let it go to vm.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning....
> 
> They can call me all day!!!  Just arrives at Lakeshore for a brief getaway!!!  Using 1/2 of the II week of my trading partner.  As soon as I walked in the door.. My good friends at the desk asked me if I was ready for another tour.  Had one at the Cove, the rules here are no previous tour at this facility for 6 months gets you eligible...
> 
> ...



That's great for those who want to attend. We don't so why should we endure the repeated phone calls? We go on vacation not to make 10,000 or 15,000 in MR points. In fact, we're burning through our MR points whenever we get the chance and very rarely ever use the MR credit card anymore.

For those who find great value in MR points that's great. But for those of us who don't want to waste both our time and Marriott's time in another 90 minute presentation, I think they should respect our wishes and STOP CALLING me at home.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I charge my clients $400/Hour for my time so on vacation I decided to charge $800/Hr.
> 
> When Marriott agrees to these fees then I will be happy to attend.



IMHO, you still selling out cheap.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> I can't really say I've experienced this. I own seven weeks and the "concierge" always calls a week or so prior to a stay to see if I want to go to the show but that's about it. I do frequently get emails though.



That use to be the same story with us and that was fine. The pre-arrival call I can live with. Somehow or another we seem to have been placed on some sort of hot list. This despite my ramblings about how I hate the skim and how I think that both DRI and HGVC have much better systems. I've told them repeatedly I'm not about to buy points at full freight and won't recommend Marriott's DC to anyone I know. When they go into the Explorer Collection, I let them know what a horrible value I believe that to be and the timeshare should be purchased to use as timeshare vacations, not exchanged for safari's, cruise's, tours et..... We still seem to be on some sort of hot list for various sales departments to call us offering all sorts of getaway packages, friends staying for a discounted rental rate on a second unit during our usage week or just to talk about the new DC and see if we're interested in buying over the phone, setting up an interview or taking one of their 3 or 4 night rental packages with tour. 

I'm just not sure how we got on this list and why they won't take us off. Maybe I'm looking at getting off this list in the wrong way. Maybe we should start wasting their salesmens time, take all tours we can and begin collecting MR points or gift cards every chance we get. Maybe if we take enough of their free stuff while wasting their time, we'll get black listed and they'll stop pestering us at home.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 20, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> That use to be the same story with us and that was fine. The pre-arrival call I can live with. Somehow or another we seem to have been placed on some sort of hot list. This despite my ramblings about how I hate the skim and how I think that both DRI and HGVC have much better systems. I've told them repeatedly I'm not about to buy points at full freight and won't recommend Marriott's DC to anyone I know. When they go into the Explorer Collection, I let them know what a horrible value I believe that to be and the timeshare should be purchased to use as timeshare vacations, not exchanged for safari's, cruise's, tours et..... We still seem to be on some sort of hot list for various sales departments to call us offering all sorts of getaway packages, friends staying for a discounted rental rate on a second unit during our usage week or just to talk about the new DC and see if we're interested in buying over the phone, setting up an interview or taking one of their 3 or 4 night rental packages with tour.
> 
> I'm just not sure how we got on this list and why they won't take us off. Maybe I'm looking at getting off this list in the wrong way. Maybe we should start wasting their salesmens time, take all tours we can and begin collecting MR points or gift cards every chance we get. Maybe if we take enough of their free stuff while wasting their time, we'll get black listed and they'll stop pestering us at home.



You must be really special or really unlucky....

In the 15 years I have been an owner, I have never recieved a single call.

Maybe I'm the lucky one.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 20, 2012)

good evening....

Doug...

it won't stop  the dude who books the tours gets $$$ based on "fannies in the seats"  They could care less if you buy.. Tomorrow I will tell them to take Doug P from Kansas off the list!!!!

maybe that will work!!!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> You must be really special or really unlucky....
> 
> In the 15 years I have been an owner, I have never recieved a single call.
> 
> Maybe I'm the lucky one.



This just started when the DC rolled out. Why we're special beats me.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 20, 2012)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> Doug...
> 
> ...



Knowing how sales seems to think a no means yes, they'll probably believe you said to put my name on their list twice.


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 21, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> 4. As with the promotional materials, I want to follow them on Facebook.



If had to bet I would put my money on FB as the culprit.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> If had to bet I would put my money on FB as the culprit.



Hard to say but, I'm thinking this started before I liked them on FB. I'm thinking it really got cranked up about the time the DC came out. Maybe I'm thinking that because all of the recent calls have been about the DC. All I know is it's more frequent than it's ever been since we originally purchased back in 2001 and, they don't stop even though I've politely.......and not so politely......requested them to stop.

The most likely culprit is of my own doing. Twice we've signed a contract and twice we've cancelled. Once at Ocean Pointe and once during a stay at Barony Beach Club on a Ocean Watch week. The last contract we signed was 2008. They probably believe we're still a mark to purchase developer since we were on the edge two additional times before cancelling. There was a pretty decent lag between the 2008 contract and noticing the increase in phone solicitations.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 21, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> If had to bet I would put my money on FB as the culprit.



I seem to be on every Marriott mailing list under the sun plus I've "liked" all four Marriott Vacation Club, Marriott Rewards, SurfWatch and Barony Beach pages on Facebook (and maybe a couple more for various promotions?)  Like you, the only calls we get are from the concierge prior to scheduled stays and it hasn't been a problem to use them for local services while still saying no to sales presentations.

Doug, I don't blame you for being aggravated!  It's ridiculous that Marriott can't get its act together enough to remove folks from call/mail lists upon request.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 21, 2012)

7 weeks here but I'm in the group that doesn't get any calls except the "un"helpful concierge.  I screen calls and don't answer any out of area or 800 numbers.  No Facebook.  And we're on the "do not call" list, though that is getting effectively weaker every year.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2012)

Quilter said:


> 7 weeks here but I'm in the group that doesn't get any calls except the "un"helpful concierge.  I screen calls and don't answer any out of area or 800 numbers.  No Facebook.  And we're on the "do not call" list, though that is getting effectively weaker every year.



We also have caller ID. I've changed tactics from not answering the phone for unknown callers to answering the phone. Most I just hang up on but, if it's timeshare related, I keep them on the phone as long as possible debating the merits of timeshares. 

It's actually cut down on the PCC style companies who want to rent, sell of otherwise dispose of our timeshares for us. The last guy I kept on the phone well over 5 minutes debating the worthyness of his offer and telling him how much we loved or timeshares and why they are cheaper than hotel rooms (basically using a timeshare salesmens tactics on them). It seems those guys don't like to waste their time on a dry well and have removed me from some of their lists. 

The last few Marriott callers I've spent time on the phone with explaining to them why I like things the way they are, why I don't want to purchase more points, why I don't like Marriott's DC as much as HGVC or DRI, why I don't like the skim, why I joined, why I've converted at least one year and will possibly convert two years of MGC before returning to using only weeks and why I joined primarily to save on exchange fee's and lock-off fee's. The past two callers I've held on the phone for 15 minutes before I had to stop so I could get ready to go to work (we work nights). Unfortunately, keeping them on the phone as long as possible hasn't worked (yet) to get my name off their lists. Maybe when I can hold one on the phone for 30 minutes wasting their time, then they'll get me off their list.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry but it sounds more like you want to talk to them than not wanting to talk to them.

No way I'd spend that much time chatting about the good or the bad of timeshares.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2012)

Quilter said:


> Sorry but it sounds more like you want to talk to them than not wanting to talk to them.
> 
> No way I'd spend that much time chatting about the good or the bad of timeshares.



I just want them to stop calling. When hanging up on them didn't work and then ignoring their phone calls only seemed to increase the frequency in which they attempted to reach me, I decided to try wearing them out. So far, it looks as if that's working best. 

It will take time to tell for certain if it's really working or if it's just a lull in the barrage of calls. It seems to me they'd call relentlessly for a time, then there'd be a pause before the barrage of calls began again. All I know is, after exasperating a few of them to the point THEY wanted to get off the phone, the calls have stopped. Time is money to them and if they have to take to much time on a dry well, maybe they'll quit hitting that well. Time will tell.

On the other hand, I use to drive my wife nuts by engaging the street people, just to see how much time they'd waste on me before relizing money was getting away as I wasting their time. Most would hang onto me for a few minutes before letting me go. There was one guy with Consolidated that I had so frustrated I'm not sure it wasn't about to come to blows. His manager finally realized what I was doing, took him by the arm and pulled him away. I wasn't rude of obnoxious but, I was debating the merits of Consolidated vs other timeshare options and debating this is a sales tour not just a review-the-resort-for-my-opinion offer.

_So, now as an aside, as I'm typing this, guess who calls? Marriott in Orlando offering me a $99 Orlando or Las Vegas package. _:hysterical:  Last night it was a salesman from Las Vegas calling to inform me I was an "orphan" owner as the two salesmen I had dealt with in the past had quit (big surpise  ). He wanted to offer me a Las Vegas package for the opportunity to discuss the DC with us. 

Apparently, keeping Marriott reps on the phone for as long as possible isn't working. It was only a few minutes but I heard someone plug into the line and the converstation suddenly got redirected. Hey! Maybe it was a stupidvisor that will actually get my name off their list! I keep asking for them to stop calling but the calls keep increasing in frequency. I guess it's time to change my phone number on my profile to 555-1111. I hate to do that but, it's really getting ridiculous. 

I love our Marriott timeshares and all the vacations we've taken with them. I just need them to stop calling me. Especially right around the time I'm eating dinner.


----------



## Quilter (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, honestly, if I got as many calls as you do I might be tempted to also try different tactics to get rid of them.   

Could your history with the Grand Chateau sales department be the clue to the abundance?   Have you called Owner Services, asked to talk to a Supervisor and told them your problem?


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 21, 2012)

I never hear from them except right before a trip.  I don't know why they don't, but I'm grateful.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2012)

We get a few calls. After our visit to Myrtle Beach, they called us a couple times to ask about getting friends to go for a two night stay free promo stay. This was based on a certificate that we were given at our sales presentation. We don't ever get any other calls to go on promo tours or sign our friends up for any promo stays.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 22, 2012)

Quilter said:


> Well, honestly, if I got as many calls as you do I might be tempted to also try different tactics to get rid of them.
> 
> Could your history with the Grand Chateau sales department be the clue to the abundance?   Have you called Owner Services, asked to talk to a Supervisor and told them your problem?



The last time we took an update tour at MGC was 2006 or 2007. I don't think our history there would have much to do with it. 

I haven't called owner services. Last night I politely requested they cease and desist all sales calls. I explained that I'm being nice now but, if they keep hounding me I might consider being less than polite in the future. 

Honestly, I have no idea why I'm suddenly such a hot commodity for these calls other than we haven't taken a tour since 2008. Maybe they feel we are so uninformed that we make the best candidate for a points presentation.


----------

